# Servus aus Wien :)



## Maya (Feb 9, 2005)

Here I am! 

Happily I can say that I know many of the members here personally and I am glad that this place was created. I am looking forward to share opinions and experiences witt.gif     @ÿú$Ø È  Ñ 3ÛÛD4774813b     @ÿú%Ø Ä A k mãÛD484f7d34     @ÿú&Ø à— 2åÛD4774b6c5   [email protected]öú'Ø È  ×  wéÛD46232f72 176215625644cb05843feef.jpg   @ÿú(Ø Ô @ ² ôéÛD42d68cb3   [email protected]öú)Ø â   ×  ]êÛD46232f72 176215625644cb05843feef.jpg N@öú*Ø â     hëÛD45f9e368 ,http://www.decamusic.com/images/portrait.gif     @ÿú+Ø È  Ñ ­ìÛD4774813b     @ÿú,Ø È  Ñ íÛD4774813b     @ÿú-Ø Ô @ Ñ ZîÛD4774813b   [email protected]þú.Ø â   Õ ,ïÛD481b013f   L @öú0Ø œ   j  ]öÛD3ba70c99


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 9, 2005)

Welcome to V.I. Maya - nice having you here to share insights and ideas!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Feb 9, 2005)

Welcome to V.I. Maya.

I really like Vienna Giga Symphony. Any chance we will see a VSL Pro Edition with GS3 programming somewhere soon?


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Maya, welcome to V.I.!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Maya,

It's good you came here!! This place looks classier every day... :D I would like to hear more from Simon too. And why isn't TJ here? 

Peter, midi-mockup is still there. I'm not leaving... 8)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm still here, Hans. Don't know why you think it's getting classier.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 10, 2005)

[belch]

[wipes mouth on sleeve]


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 10, 2005)

Good to see you here, Maya.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 10, 2005)

Any place gets classier once I join.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 10, 2005)

you joined a long time ago

hi Maya, nice to see you...


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 10, 2005)

I may have joined in September but my effect sometimes only shows up after a while. Like a fart that drifts slowly across a room.


----------



## lux (Feb 11, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Any place gets classier once I join.





choc0thrax said:


> Like a fart that drifts slowly across a room.



Welcome Maya.

Luca


----------



## handz (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello Maya! 
Nice to have a "music maniac" women here....nice woman... :oops: :D 

Schoenberg choir in Vienna.....Have you done anyrecordings of Gurre Lieder?


----------



## TARI (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello Maya, it is a pleasure?? :D


----------

